# اين اجد العبوات البلاستيك ال 500 مل و 1000 مل للمنظفات فى الاسكندريه



## nora ahmed (3 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
اين اجد العبوات البلاستيك ال 500 مل و 1000 مل للمنظفات ومستحضرات التجميل فى الاسكندريه
متشكره جدا لمن يهتم


----------



## fsherman (5 نوفمبر 2013)

فى برج العرب شركات كثير تنتج العبوات هذه منها بلاسيتك ومنها pet


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

شركة ابكو للبلاستيك ببرج العرب واعتقد مازال لها مخازن فى غيط العنب مكان الشركة القديم


----------



## 83moris (9 نوفمبر 2013)

هل يوجد اماكن بالقاهرة غير الجامع الاحمر؟


----------



## fsherman (17 نوفمبر 2013)

أعتقد بالقاهرة فى شارع الجيش يوجد محلات بيع فوارغ ك


----------



## hamo_smsm (17 نوفمبر 2013)

الشركة الهندسية فى برج العرب


----------



## Mohamedabdall_z (14 يوليو 2014)

عزيزى انا عندى مصنع فى برج العرب 
وهذا المصنع لأنتاج جميع عبوات المنظفات التى تبداء من 750 ملى إلى 10 لتر وباسعار جيده 
نرجو الأتصال 
01003670190
[email protected]


----------

